# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Monday and she will be ready for the water. A little over budget, but the boat is done right. 1974 Montauk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Getting ready for Florida for the week




























Momma promised them if they were good they could get their nails done and they were.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

3 of the 4..


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Almost done insanely expensive golf cart
Hopefully , we should deliver today
Sorry I can't seem to rotate my pics lately
On my phone.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sunrise


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Anaconda got a new set of grips. Switching out the grips totally changed the look. They are a little longer and made it a little easier to control the power of the 44mag.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We are socked in with fog at the moment. I suspect that's gonna change looking at what's on radar this morning. 

Happy Friday.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

powers out at work... maybe I'll get to leave early now!!









KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Son's outfit loading up their "toys" to bring them home from Afghanistan. Back home. Couple of our tree rat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm guessing these guys at my FIL's place up on Canyon Lake don't know what time of year it is....


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

dang it..









KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

few from disney cruise last week, possibly the first hookspit hat worn in the bahamas, no charge for the advertisement...lol


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Biggest phablet (phone /tablet) I've ever seen in use.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Lilly is 3 weeks old. Time has flown by. Trying on daddy's new Costas.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

kayla relaxing and eating

bailey kayla and thier puppy kinley, kinley wont be a year old till jan!

Grady wanted to dance... again

at work

jump

made it


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wife and I fished last Saturday. Nothing to brag about but it was a very enjoyable day on the water!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice slam Jimmy.

Just finished my gate.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice pics. from the war front Mr. G.

Do you need our services to remove your "tree rats"? Lol


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Fishing Buddy*

Our Boxer Rescue, Petey, on the boat and he loves to fish!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Have a great Holiday and enjoy some of your best food all year. 


Spicy Lemon Herb Redfeech Half-shell , OO Basil Pappa's

RedFeech Casserole

Polish Asian Flounda Ceveeche - Done a bit different this time .. Same results.



Flounda Ceveeche. 

Last of the Ling / Cobia Lemon Feech. Simple Marinade Lemon OO, Garlic, dry mustard, white pepper tad of kosher salt. And not no simple Polish Creole Shrimp

Davidsito's Margarita 

Ancho Chili Citrus Cheeken Fajitas n Green Salsa

Cheeken Parm.. Fresh Simple Sauce 

Fresh Yellow Fin Tuna, Roasted Sweet corn sweet relish, eggplant caviar and some roasted Basil Oregano tomatoes..


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow.....they really loved duct tape


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Island

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Got myself a new "Lil" friend. Figured I hook her up, I was bored.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Some Sunrise at the Rock.










Missing this sign


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Have a great Holiday and enjoy some of your best food all year.
> 
> Spicy Lemon Herb Redfeech Half-shell , OO Basil Pappa's
> 
> ...


I take one of each . . . include the rita! . . . wg


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My kinder son had has Thanksgiving program yesterday. Not sure you could get away with this in public schools???


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

First band







3 man limit of woodies







Little monkey got smart and figured out how to get the candy








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

A few I snapped over the past couple months. About 2 weeks until I'm home. :cheers:

Working hard watching Monsters University









Morning after a rain storm









Later in the day after the rain storm. The rain keeps the dust down, and makes for some clear views of the mountains. 









Some really nice sunsets out here


















One of our "toys"


















My buddy and I after his reenlistment(I'm on the left)


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Not as good as Capt. Dave*

Dinner last night:

Beef tenderloin wrapped in prosciutto with horseradish cream sauce and cabbage baked with sauce made with lemon juice, worcestershire, pepper and bacon.

It was really good!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Cook-off Hardware*

Whiskey Girl Cookers bring home the hardware from the weekend.

3rd - brisket
1st - ribs
1st - chichen . . . love cooking on the jambo~


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Never easy said:


> kayla relaxing and eating
> 
> bailey kayla and thier puppy kinley, kinley wont be a year old till jan!
> 
> ...


Is that fuel additive that you are adding to the cargo of the ship?


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

trodery said:


> Is that fuel additive that you are adding to the cargo of the ship?


yes cetane if i remeber right. russian ship, pretty nice crew, food was better than most I have been on.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

cleaning off some jump drives and found some pictures of baby girls first pumpkin carving and sons first Cub Scouts Award ceremony not sure how the rabbit from the deer lease got on here lol oh well


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Whiskey Girl Cookers bring home the hardware from the weekend.
> 
> 3rd - brisket
> 1st - ribs
> 1st - chichen . . . love cooking on the jambo~


Congrats WG !! When the Q n Saloon opening up ? Ill put in a Catc n Cook next to it.. LOL Glaze On !!:dance:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Congrats WG !! When the Q n Saloon opening up ? Ill put in a Catc n Cook next to it.. LOL Glaze On !!:dance:


I'd rather have fish then Q . . . glaze on only at wrapping time. . . wg


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Seen at a resale store.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

michaelbaranowski said:


> anaconda got a new set of grips. Switching out the grips totally changed the look. They are a little longer and made it a little easier to control the power of the 44mag.


looks sweet


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it dinner time?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Monday trip, Tuesday Supper


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

peeping tom


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife and 1 of my 2 grandsons Art and his 26" trout

A pic of me and a red

My new Mont Blanc

Sunset on the LLM


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

:flag:


Chase4556 said:


> A few I snapped over the past couple months. About 2 weeks until I'm home. :cheers:
> 
> Working hard watching Monsters University
> 
> ...


Thank you for your service. It is people like you that we should be thankful for on Thanksgiving. Stay safe and hurry home. God speed.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few pictures of the fish in my aquarium that I took last night.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

rudytail10 said:


> :flag:
> Thank you for your service. It is people like you that we should be thankful for on thanksgiving. Stay safe and hurry home. God speed.


x1000


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

capt. david said:


> Monday and she will be ready for the water. A little over budget, but the boat is done right. 1974 Montauk


Bad arse


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Friday Louisiana limits*

2 man limit done by 9:30


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> Monday trip, Tuesday Supper


What a nice looking stringer Neil *** bro

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Some of my recent duck hunting clients. Don't know why I didn't start guiding sooner.


----------

